# chances of being preggo? input please!



## MommyCarla (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi ladies. I am new here. My name is Carla and I have an almost 2 year old little boy.

Well, I am thinking I might be preggo again. When I found out I was pregnant with my son, I actually took the test to prove to my friends that i wasn't. I had no symptoms other than being tired all the time. I figured that was normal because I was working A LOT. ANyway, so my symptoms didn't come til after I knew I was pregnant.

I just don't know what to think. Hubby and I dtd on 10/09 with no BC at all. The next afternoon, I notice my cm had turned into a lot of that fertility mucous stuff. It lasted a day or two. I may have had a little of the discharge before, but didn't notice it until it was a lot. Now, for the past 3 or 4 days, my breasts have been sore. I can't remember the last time i had sore breasts. I normally don't get this with my cycle. I am not due for my period until thursday.

what do you think???


----------



## SueG (Oct 22, 2006)

It is a possiblity.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I think you've got a chance, I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## MommyCarla (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks for the responces. much appreciated. do you think it would show positive if i were to take a test now?


----------



## HopesMom (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyCarla* 
thanks for the responces. much appreciated. do you think it would show positive if i were to take a test now?

If you really Oed around Oct 9th, you have a good chance of having a test show positive by now. But if it was a few days later (following your EWCM)... you might want to wait a few more days. Just in case. Good luck.


----------



## MommyCarla (Oct 22, 2006)

what is EWCM? sorry, some of the abbrevations are over my head! lol

I decided to take a dollar tree test today, but it was negative. I guess I should wait a couple days and test again. i ordered some online tests and they should be here monday or tuesday.


----------

